# November 2012 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - fish devil



## Jim (Nov 3, 2012)

Contest Starts Today and ends on Nov 10, 2012. (Running a little late, I know)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in October 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win a ThinkTankLures Triggerfish. Check out their website, all new videos and instructions on how to use this lure!

https://www.thinktanklures.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 3, 2012)

In


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 3, 2012)

I do not fish anymore but this will Make a cool rear view mirror ornament for my new to me truck (whenever i get it). I am IN!


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 3, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> I do not fish anymore but this will Make a cool rear view mirror ornament for my new to me truck (whenever i get it). I am IN!



What's this crap about not fishing anymore??? Wasssuuuupp??? Also, What's this crap about not eating pizza anymore? Wasssuuuppp? If this is true, you're not the same Bassaddict I used to know???? wasssuuuuppp?????

If all this is true, does esquired (aka Capt.Ahab) know about all this sh*t??? If he does, he should kick your a** ??


----------



## CaseyP (Nov 3, 2012)

IN!


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 3, 2012)

In


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 3, 2012)

in


----------



## Gramps50 (Nov 3, 2012)

Count me IN


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 4, 2012)

:beer: IN :beer:


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 4, 2012)

IN!


----------



## Moedaddy (Nov 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 4, 2012)

IN!


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Nov 5, 2012)

in


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 5, 2012)

FishingCop said:


> What's this crap about not fishing anymore??? Wasssuuuupp??? Also, What's this crap about not eating pizza anymore? Wasssuuuppp? If this is true, you're not the same Bassaddict I used to know???? wasssuuuuppp?????
> 
> If all this is true, does esquired (aka Capt.Ahab) know about all this sh*t??? If he does, he should kick your a** ??



Nope, not since the move unless you count the trip on a head boat with Moo and his brother inlaw, and a trip to OC Maryland with Ahab and his family. Now with the weather turning cold I feel my hibernation instincts kicking in (I hate cold more than Fender hates Mondays) so I doubt ill be fishing until the thaw unless Ahab hijacks me for some bone chilling striper fun.


----------



## cole.manns (Nov 5, 2012)

In


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 5, 2012)

In


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 5, 2012)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Nov 5, 2012)

:twisted: IN


----------



## lswoody (Nov 5, 2012)

IN


----------



## wilded (Nov 5, 2012)

IN!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Nov 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Nov 6, 2012)

In

Thanks!!!


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 6, 2012)

in


----------



## bigwave (Nov 7, 2012)

In


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2012)

Random.org picked #15 from 1-21. 
If my calculations are right, that makes fish devil this months winner. Congrats fish devil!


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats FD =D>


----------



## Brine (Nov 8, 2012)

Way to go FD =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats, we know they'll be put to good use


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats FishDevil. How about that,the story of my life....Close,but NO cigar. LOL


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 9, 2012)

=D>


----------



## fish devil (Nov 10, 2012)

:twisted: Thanks guys!!!!


----------

